# How do you change the speedometer from MPH to KPH



## agit (Oct 15, 2013)

Hello

I have cruze 2013 2LT just wondering how to change the speedometer from MPH to KPH
I was able to change the digital one but not the speedometer 

thanks


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The speedometer has the speed scales printed on the dial. You would need to change the cluster. In the US, the outer ring is MPH and the inner ring is KPH. In Canada its the opposite.


----------



## agit (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks but i need to show the speed on the outer ring as a KPH even if the print is MPH i have done that on my malibu and G6 - thanks


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

If this is like the rest of GM clusters, all you need is the gauges from a Canadian spec car and swap the motherboard out. Usually there is tape and you will void the warranty of the tape is altered.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## agit (Oct 15, 2013)

hello and thanks for your reply i just want to reprogram the speedometer from MPH to KMP


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

agit said:


> hello and thanks for your reply i just want to reprogram the speedometer from MPH to KMP


Not sure what you mean by reprogramming the printed speedo with needle? You have 2 ways to go about the printed speed, one is swap the motherboards with the Canadian cluster or do as stated below(long and drawn out way)

Let me use my century gauges as an example. I was gonna convert to Canadian spec but decided I didn't want to stare at the small Mph scale and just used the warning cymbals. The gauges usually come in sections. Lens, main housing that has the printed speedo needls and motors to drive the needles and then the mother board that sends the signal for the needles has your odo miles and light the cluster. To change the mph to kph you have to pull the lens, the needles, peel back the entire black transparent printed film, replace it with the Canadian spec one then put the needles back and then power it up to seeing the needles are right and put the lens back on. Anyone know if all the Cruze needles zero out like the 13's do when you start the car?
























Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

I think what the op is referring to is on some gm cars (my equinox for instance) when you change to the metric system the speedo changes with it. For instance if I'm going 60mph and change to metric, the needle jumps to 100. I'm assuming the cruze can't do this. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

au201 said:


> I think what the op is referring to is on some gm cars (my equinox for instance) when you change to the metric system the speedo changes with it. For instance if I'm going 60mph and change to metric, the needle jumps to 100. I'm assuming the cruze can't do this.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I seen a few Cadillacs like the STS and CTS do that but they are using luminescent clusters(ones that are all black when the car is off). That makes more sense now of what he is asking. 
We can't swap that easily w/o a new cluster. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Greygoose (Sep 26, 2013)

Just use the digital speed screen in the center of the dash. I believe you can change from English to metric, correct?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Greygoose said:


> Just use the digital speed screen in the center of the dash. I believe you can change from English to metric, correct?


Already did that and wanted the actual speedo to do the same. Truthfully I always use digital. The way my seat height is and steering wheel is angled I barely see numbers past 45-50 Mph. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> I seen a few Cadillacs like the STS and CTS do that but they are using luminescent clusters(ones that are all black when the car is off). That makes more sense now of what he is asking.
> We can't swap that easily w/o a new cluster.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Bummer the cruze can't do that. I love scaring my friends when I set cruise to 75 (so I know I won't start speeding lol) and then change to metric and then when they look back over at the speedo they see it's almost buried. The looks on their faces are hilarious. In the equinox. The speedo is printed, but the actual needle will move. So even though the speed of the vehicle stays the same, as soon as I hit metric, the needle flys up to the speed in kmh. The actual numbers don't change because they're printed. The only indication you're in kmh is that there's a little light in the dash that changes from mph to kph depending...lol. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah pretty much like this where there is only 1 set of numbers. 










I remeber when we had the Km/h clusters in the Ford F-250's, once you reach like 100 you got an overspeed buzzer and light.


----------



## agit (Oct 15, 2013)

au201 said:


> I think what the op is referring to is on some gm cars (my equinox for instance) when you change to the metric system the speedo changes with it. For instance if I'm going 60mph and change to metric, the needle jumps to 100. I'm assuming the cruze can't do this.


thanks au201 that what I want to do I am just wondering if it is possible


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

agit said:


> thanks au201 that what I want to do I am just wondering if it is possible


No.


----------



## JayZee (Jan 17, 2013)

If the gauge shows both sets of numbers, there will be no change in functionality. That's my logic.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

JayZee said:


> If the gauge shows both sets of numbers, there will be no change in functionality. That's my logic.


Yes, exactly. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

